

Y combinator type of mentoring in the uk - startupdream

Are their any y combinator types of funding and mentoring in the uk that are known espcially in london
======
godawful
<http://seedcamp.com/>

<http://www.thedifferenceengine.eu/>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=518097>

------
ig1
Mike Butcher posted on twitter a couple of days ago that he was compiling a
list of European seed accelerators funds, so I imagine they'll be a list
posted on Techcrunch shortly.

